# Chiropractor at lake chapala



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

Can someone tell me if there is a Chiropractor in the area there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A friend uses one in Ajijic, David Hernandez at 045-331-435-6018 cell phone.
There may be others, but I don't know of them personally.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much RV


----------

